# HGVC - Flamingo pool questions



## Jasmine658 (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a breakdown of all the Flamingo pools? I know there's a dedicated pool for HGVC @ Flamingo. Is it fun also for kids - slide, any features, etc? Is it typical 3 ft depth like most Vegas hotels these days?

Also the main Flamingo Hotel pools - which is which? Is the GO POOL the adult only pool & is it the largest of the pools - the free-form one with the palm trees, or is it the other pool that is oval in shape basically? Did the GO POOLs change from the smaller to the larger? I see photos of both labeled GO POOL, and some photos are of the big meandering palm tree pool, and some photos are of the oval pool. Are all the Flamingo pools available to the HGVC guests?

Then is there yet another pool that is topless? How many pools are adult only, how many allow kids?

Is this property unsuitable for children? I don't mind them seeing topless sunbathers - I sunbathe topless myself, but if there is full nude dancing by the pool, or something like that viewable from the HGVC rooms, then need to rethink our plans to one day go there. Maybe Mandalay is better for kids perhaps? We've always stayed each year at Venetian or Bellagio, always in comped suites, meeting up with friends, who also now have kids too. Usually we meet up at Disney World once a year too, but we want to continue going to Vegas each year too, with the whole family. We tried leaving kids at home with our husbands, but that seemed a waste when they could have been having fun too. We have few fun pools in SF bay area, and weather usually not great for swimming either. Vegas is fun for swimming, though.

Please share what you know of the pools at the Flamingo. Also, are there cabanas available for rent by HGVC guests? Know the hours? We like swimming evenings best however - is that possible? I read the Mandalay pools close at 6pm - that's ridiculous!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 12, 2011)

There may be topless dancers inside the Flamingo Casino.  However, I have never seen topless or nude bathing at the Flamingo. The Flamingo pools are very nice and we have never had a problem using the Flamingo pools while staying at the HGVC at The Flamingo.

If your primary concern is about what your children may be exposed to, then you may wish to consider the HGVC at The Las Vegas Hilton or HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip.  I think the Las Vegas Hilton is a much more family oriented hotel and Casino than The Flamingo.  The Flamingo is no longer a Hilton owned or managed facility to the best of my knowledge.  I do not think you would have anything to worry about taking your children into the Las Vegas Hilton.  The Karen Avenue property also has the advantage of allowing you to bill meals you eat at the Las Vegas Hilton to your room.  This gives you the added advantage of earning lots of HHonors points and use of the pools at The Las Vegas Hilton.  HGVC on the Las Vagas Strip is very family oriented and may offer you the best pools for children activities.


----------



## janckenn (Jun 12, 2011)

I think that the HGVC on the Strip is the best HGVC property location when travelling with children to Las Vegas.  First of all, no casino at all.  The pool is very kid friendly.  There is a room with pool table and ping pong table.  The Elite lounge is great for adult conversations.  Circus Circus is right next door and the children will love the arcade and the amusement park.

Now, for adults, I think the HGVC at Flamingo is better location since it is right in the middle of the Strip.  The HGVC pool is small but very ample.  The pool at the Flamingo is much more for adults as there is a very active bar scene and dancing music.  

I love Las Vegas!


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 13, 2011)

The HGVC has a pool within its gate which is only used by HGVC. In addition you have access to the Flamingo pools which now is fenced off and  has an entrance. The big pool is family friendly just keep in mind that as the afternoon goes on so has the rate of alcohol consumption. Last summer the "Go Pool" was the smaller more isolated Flamingo pool. here is a link to the activities in this Adult only area.
www.flamingolasvegas.com/casinos/flamingo-las-vegas/casino-misc/pool-detail.html#link1


----------



## Margariet (Jun 13, 2011)

The HGVC Flamingo has its own pool. A quiet one. There is certainly no topless sunbathing going on in the Flamingo! It's forbidden because the pools are visible. There are a few topless pools in LV but certainly no nude pools! And beware that many visitors to the topless pools are male and the topless ladies are hired ones. Certainly not suitable for families.


----------



## anniemac (Jun 14, 2011)

Having stayed at all three of the Vegas resorts, I agree with the earlier post which identified the Strip property as the one with the best kid friendly resort feel.  The HGVC Flamingo pool is ok - but small and quiet.  The pools area is significantly larger at the Strip location.  And the Flamingo hotel pool - not really the atmosphere for kids IMHO.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 15, 2011)

*The Strip location it is...*

Thanks for the suggestions on bringing family, and the pools. Sounds like the Hilton Strip location will be much more fun for the family than the Flamingo, and the pools more fun too since the kids can use the main one and we don't have to hear the pool party music all day. Can we walk to anything from here though? Looks like desolate area of Vegas...even the Sahara just closed its doors last month. Hope something new will be built in the area, does anyone know of the neighboring new construction plans around the HGVC on the Strip, and transportation options so we can get to restaurants, casinos (sans kids), shows, etc.?


----------



## Margariet (Jun 15, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on bringing family, and the pools. Sounds like the Hilton Strip location will be much more fun for the family than the Flamingo, and the pools more fun too since the kids can use the main one and we don't have to hear the pool party music all day. Can we walk to anything from here though? Looks like desolate area of Vegas...even the Sahara just closed its doors last month. Hope something new will be built in the area, does anyone know of the neighboring new construction plans around the HGVC on the Strip, and transportation options so we can get to restaurants, casinos (sans kids), shows, etc.?



I would definitely not change the choice for the Flamingo! The Flamingo is such a great resort right on the Strip and still quiet. The pool doesn't have any loud music at all. I never heard anything. But then again we don't care for the Flamingo pools, we only go to the pool of the HGVC which is a quite place. Last year we also went to the HGVC on the Strip but it is not nice at the moment. There is construction everywhere and you have to walk for minutes along construction sites. It takes too long now before you get on the real Strip if you want to walk. Especially at night it is so desolated. That is not nice for the family. No, I would always prefer the Flamingo. In fact we already booked again for the HGVC Flamingo.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 15, 2011)

If you stay at the strip location, you will probably be driving to everything (dining, shopping, casinos, etc.).  All of the casinos have free parking, so that is not really an issue, but if you want a location where you can just walk to the activities on the strip, the Flamingo is much better.

As for the pools, we found that the HGVC pool at the Flamingo was enough to keep our daughter entertained, but we did venture over to the Flamingo pools a couple of times.  Nothing bad about them, just more crowded.

Kurt


----------



## tompalm (Jun 18, 2011)

The Flamingo did away with the topless pool a few years ago.  The Flamingo resort swimming pools are great for kids with slides and other water activities.  The strip Hilton does not have that.  

I just got back from Hilton Flamingo and they do have loud music going all day long.  We were on the eight floor, in the middle of the resort, right above the check in desk, and we could hear the noise, but learned to ignore it.  It really wasn't that bad.  If you stay in the south tower, you should be farther away and also closer to the entrance of the Hotel pools.  Concur that Flamingo is the best Hilton in Vegas.


----------

